
Show HN: Angular 4 Material Point-of-Sale - samcfinan
https://angularpos.samfinan.com
======
samcfinan
GitHub: [https://github.com/samcfinan/Angular-4-Material-
POS](https://github.com/samcfinan/Angular-4-Material-POS)

A basic point-of-sale demo application built in Angular 4. This project uses
Angular Material UI elements
([https://material.angular.io](https://material.angular.io)) and a Firebase
Cloud Firestore and Firebase Auth backend
([https://firebase.google.com](https://firebase.google.com)).

The purpose is to demonstrate a simple POS using modern frameworks. Users can
perform transactions, add/modify products (with image upload), create new user
accounts, and see a paginated transaction history. Adding/removing users and
products is restriced to Admin users.

DEMO: [https://angularpos.samfinan.com](https://angularpos.samfinan.com)

